# UML Klassendiagramm erstellen



## Joe (4. September 2009)

Hallo.

Ich bin noch blutiger Anfänger was das objektorientierte Programmieren angeht (mit PHP CSS und Mysql hab ich auch erst geringe, ausreichende Kenntnisse) dennoch will und muss ich mich für mein grösseres Projekt dafür auseinandersetzen.

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Tool zum erstellen von Klassendiagrammen in PHP empfehlen?

Sinn und Zweck ist es durch das erstellen des Diagrammes besser zu verstehen wie Klassen miteinander arbeiten. Sicher nicht unbedingt der erste Schritt aber ein Modell ist eh unabdingbar.
Vieleicht hat auch wer nen Link für Übungsaufgaben (Seite nit Lernaufgaben incl Lösungen) so das ich mich etwas vertiefen kann.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (4. September 2009)

Hi,



Joe hat gesagt.:


> Sinn und Zweck ist es durch das erstellen des Diagrammes besser zu verstehen wie Klassen miteinander arbeiten. *Sicher nicht unbedingt der erste Schritt* aber ein Modell ist eh unabdingbar.



eher nicht, nein. Ein UML-Klassendiagramm stellt den Aufbau von und die Zusammenhänge zwischen Klassen dar. Um eins zu erstellen, musst Du die also erstmal kennen. 

LG


----------



## Joe (4. September 2009)

Jap also belesen hab ich mich schon über Klassen, Aufbau und Datenbankkomunikation. Aber um nicht völlig durcheinander zu kommen wollt ichs erstmal gedanklich mit einem Diagramm erfassen. Nicht das ich das Projekt 10mal neu programmiere.

Naja es werden wahrscheinlich mehrere Klassen (es existiert ein grobes Konzept ca 5 Seiten) und ich wills mir erst mal so anschauen um mir über Schnittstellen und eben über die Normalisierung klar zu werden.
(wollt mit Absicht nit so ins Detail gehen man kennt ja das leidige Thema  )

Hab mir desweiteren schon Programme angeschaut wie Eclipse und Zend-Framework aber das scheint mir zu Anfang noch etwas zu hoch. Zumal ich nicht sicher bin das ich beim Zend nicht nochmal neu anfangen sollte (Login, Registrieren usw).

Also such ich nach einem Programm was UML und PHP gut darstellen kann


----------



## ALEC23 (4. September 2009)

UML:

uml.org
jeckle.de
highscore.de

Als Programm kann ich Dir argoUML empfehlen, an dem ich mich aber selbst noch am einarbeiten bin.


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (4. September 2009)

Hi Joe,

okay, dann hatte ich Dich missverstanden.



Joe hat gesagt.:


> Hab mir desweiteren schon Programme angeschaut wie Eclipse und Zend-Framework aber das scheint mir zu Anfang noch etwas zu hoch. Zumal ich nicht sicher bin das ich beim Zend nicht nochmal neu anfangen sollte (Login, Registrieren usw).
> 
> Also such ich nach einem Programm was UML und PHP gut darstellen kann



Also, wenn Du eine PHP IDE mit UML-Integration/-Plugin suchst und Eclipse und Zend Studio nichts für Dich sind, fällt mir da spontan nichts weiter ein.

Das bereits genannte argoUML ist aber einer von vielen UML-Editoren, die Dir aus einem Klassendiagramm Code generieren können. Vielleicht reicht Dir das ja fürs Erste.

LG


----------



## Joe (4. September 2009)

> Also, wenn Du eine PHP IDE mit UML-Integration/-Plugin suchst und Eclipse und Zend Studio nichts für Dich sind, fällt mir da spontan nichts weiter ein.



hmm ArgoUml scheint auch nit PHP zu unterstützen. Die meisten Tools scheinen für Java und C zu sein. Ich befürchte das ich mich doch in Eclipse und evtl Zend einarbeiten muss.

@Alec23 Die Links sind sehr hilfreich werde mich dort noch ein wenig einlesen.



Noch was: Ich nehm mal an das es hier viele Studenten unter euch gibt. Ob jemand da ne Seite kennt mit Übungsaufgaben so ala "Erstellen sie ein UML Klassendingsi über ein Fahrscheinautomaten mit folgenden Bedingungen/Eigenschaften blabla." ?

Normalerweise mach ich scho lange keine Hausaufgaben mehr, aber kann ja nur hilfreich sein


----------



## PangaeonACE (29. September 2009)

naja... PHP ist keine objektorientierte Programmiersprache. Warum dann also ein UML-Klassendiagramm? Reicht doch ein Struktogramm oder?


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (29. September 2009)

Hi,



Joe hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise mach ich scho lange keine Hausaufgaben mehr, aber kann ja nur hilfreich sein



das muss man doch im IT-Bereich ein Leben lang, das macht's doch auch abwechslungsreich. 



PangaeonACE hat gesagt.:


> naja... PHP ist keine objektorientierte Programmiersprache. Warum dann also ein UML-Klassendiagramm? Reicht doch ein Struktogramm oder?



Man kann auch in PHP objektorientiert programmieren und Joe hat das offensichtlich vor. Mit einem Struktogramm ist ihm da nicht geholfen...

LG


----------



## R1c0 (30. September 2009)

Joe hat gesagt.:


> hmm ArgoUml scheint auch nit PHP zu unterstützen. Die meisten Tools scheinen für Java und C zu sein....



Doch!
ArgoUML unterstützt das Generieren von UML-Klassendiagrammen zu PHP Code. Gerade dafür wird mit ArgoUML ein Plugin geliefert über das man so etwas bewerkstelligen kann.
Alles was du dafür machen musst ist in den Einstallungen alle Module zu deaktivieren außer das für PHP5 (zu finden unter Bearbeiten->Einstellungen -> letzter Reiter "Module") 
oder: Nachdem du eine Klasse Modeliert hast, im unterem Rechten Bereich auf den Reiter "Quellcode" klicken und in der 1. Selectbox "PHP5" auswählen 

Zu ArgoUML gibt es auf der Projektseite sogar ein Deutschen QuickGuide und ein deutsches User Manual... sehr empfehlenswert wenn man sich mit ArgoUML auseinandersetzen möchte/muss/ will/braucht/...darf ? 

Ich verwende ArgoUML auch ab und an und mich persönlich stört an diesem Tool, dass es nur die UML 1.4 Notation unterstützt und nicht 2.0 oder gar 2.1 oder irr ich mich !?


----------

